# Alpine White 'o2 325ia



## Mac Fly (Dec 6, 2002)

new to the board and wanted to share my "girlfriend" with you all! lol :thumbup:


----------



## Mac Fly (Dec 6, 2002)

*full moon!*

.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Nice car!

How did you get those Style M65 wheels on your 325, or are they replicas? :dunno: 

Welcome to the Fest ...

Patrick


----------



## Mac Fly (Dec 6, 2002)

*yes.*

patrick,

thank you! yes, they are replica's........i had my heart set on them and i love the way they look!

john


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I think that they look great! Congrats on your new Bimmer. :thumbup: 

Patrick


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: yes.*



Mac Fly said:


> *patrick,
> 
> thank you! yes, they are replica's........i had my heart set on them and i love the way they look!
> 
> john *


Are those wheels 18" ?

I am looking for something possibly in that style, but only want to go to 17" Do they make those in 17"?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: yes.*



Desertnate said:


> *Are those wheels 18" ?
> 
> I am looking for something possibly in that style, but only want to go to 17" Do they make those in 17"? *


The replica Style M65 wheels come in 16", 17" and 18" that I have seen. The same for Style M67 (E46 M3 wheels).

You can try Motorforce BMW in the UK - ask for Dave if you call them. They usually deal in new/used factory wheels, but they have had replicas in the past.

Patrick


----------



## Closer (Apr 9, 2002)

Nice car! :thumbup: I love the M5 wheels. They really look sharp. Welcome to the fest....:thumbup:


----------



## Mac Fly (Dec 6, 2002)

*.*

desertnate......yes, they are 18x8.5 all around!

closer.......thank you, slowly but surely i'm adding mod's here and there!

now if i can only figure out how to install my chrome kidney grills, i'll be fine!!! :banghead:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Nice wheels. :thumbup:

Do you have the sport package suspension?


----------



## Mac Fly (Dec 6, 2002)

*thx!*



> Nice wheels.


thank you!

yes, i do have the sports suspension. i love the feel and the ride, my only complaint is........the front sits a lil higher than the back! which leads me to thsi dilema.......if i lower it all around, it'll be too low in the back and perfect up front?! i don't think i want to just change the front springs......that'll give a weird ride!


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: thx!*



Mac Fly said:


> *the front sits a lil higher than the back! which leads me to thsi dilema.......if i lower it all around, it'll be too low in the back and perfect up front?! i don't think i want to just change the front springs......that'll give a weird ride! *


Change them all around. Lowering springs for BMWs (and most cars, I guess) seem to always lower the front more than the back.


----------



## Mac Fly (Dec 6, 2002)

*even if.....*

...with the sports suspension on it?! since it's already somewhat lowered, i don't want to get springs that won't give me any drop at all?!

if most springs lowers it more on the front end, i wonder why the sports suspension springs that comes with the sports pkg doesn't do that?! :dunno:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: even if.....*



Mac Fly said:


> *if most springs lowers it more on the front end, i wonder why the sports suspension springs that comes with the sports pkg doesn't do that?! :dunno: *


Ride quality. BMW wants to give a fairly smooth ride even with the sports package. If you go for aftermarket springs you're going to give up a bit of ride comfort, but the payoff is usually a big dividend in handling.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

No price on the M5 wheels on that site Mac. How much did you pay???


----------

